

Cancer patient with mastectomy denied clearance by TSA without invasive search - rkalla
http://loridorn.me/post/10866768010/at-what-point-does-the-need-for-security-eclipse

======
pitiburi
Thanks for the link. I am only happy to have accepted the job offer from
Europe and to have moved here instead of staying in the States. What happened
to this woman is a shame, not for the agents, not for the government, but for
the society... where were the other passengers? Nobody had nothing to say??

